# Idea for Bar Owner Portrait Saturday



## iflynething (Sep 3, 2010)

I shoot for a local paper and would like to wow them with a bar owner's portait for tomorrow, 4 Sept. 

I will only have about 15 min to set up and do it since he will be open for business in the process.

Any ideas would be great. I shoot with the below gear as well as having 4 AB800 lights and umbrellas. If I am able, I will definitly use at least one, but might not have time to set up or room to set up. 

Any suggestions or examples. Id like to do something different that him just leaning on the counter or something.

Edit: I should add that the article will be focusing on the ban of smoking on all bars and private establishments and the loss of business

~Michael~


----------



## oldmacman (Sep 3, 2010)

Pouring a draught or drink might be something to think about.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 3, 2010)

Really depends on his looks and demeanor.  I can envision several possibilities.....

Gruff character:  
1) standing outside the pub with arms crossed or hands on hips 
2) him at the corner of the bar supported with arms locked and wide stance (arms) looking hard at an ID card.
3) hoisting (an empty) barrel of beer in the cellar.

Jolly character:
similar but different


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 3, 2010)

how about just an empty bar with the bartender wiping the table.  That will really show the loss of business.


----------



## iflynething (Sep 3, 2010)

kundalini said:


> Really depends on his looks and demeanor.  I can envision several possibilities.....
> 
> Gruff character:
> 1) standing outside the pub with arms crossed or hands on hips
> ...



The last one was what I was thinking about. I was hoping to get it in the bar but possibly outside. Not sure what look would be good for him with an empty barrel and I'm not even sure if there is a cellar, I'm sure there would be. 



Schwettylens said:


> how about just an empty bar with the bartender wiping the table.  That will really show the loss of business.



That's one other though I was thinking also. I believe the paper needs his face, though. I may get candid shots of him wiping the tables though, they were wanting something like that also.

~Michael~


----------



## kundalini (Sep 3, 2010)

kundalini said:


> arms crossed or hands on hips
> 2) him at the corner of the bar supported with arms locked and wide stance (arms) looking hard at an ID card.


 Of course he'd have to grow a third apendage for this.   

Take the same scenio and have a young hand extending an ID card towards him from underneath.

What's the story of the bar owner centered on?  This would have a direct impact on a corresponding image.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 3, 2010)

SPAM reported.


----------



## ghache (Sep 3, 2010)

get all the waitress topless waiting at the tables for somebody to come. make large poster, that might bring some people in for a beer


----------



## Infidel (Sep 3, 2010)

Standing behind bar, arms crossed, towel flung over shoulder. Stack of ashtrays visible on shelf behind him. Camera pointing slightly up at him.


----------



## ghache (Sep 3, 2010)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/214666-bar-picture.html

this is what i did for a bar poster not long time ago, it was kind of a shot for fun but the owner really liked it.
she was the waitress on shift that afternoon


----------



## iflynething (Sep 4, 2010)

kundalini said:


> SPAM reported.



Thank you. I read the reported SPAM post on mmy e mail and I'm like huh?



ghache said:


> get all the waitress topless waiting at the tables for somebody to come. make large poster, that might bring some people in for a beer



Maybe I could arrange that for personal use and not the paper )



Infidel said:


> Standing behind bar, arms crossed, towel flung over shoulder. Stack of ashtrays visible on shelf behind him. Camera pointing slightly up at him.



I really like the idea of multiple ashtrays. They need to be incorporated in some way. I was at first only going to have 1 in front of him, but miltiple of them will be much better.



ghache said:


> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/214666-bar-picture.html
> 
> this is what i did for a bar poster not long time ago, it was kind of a shot for fun but the owner really liked it.
> she was the waitress on shift that afternoon



Nice shot. I might be able to get some shots like this for the ones needed of him talking to customers or just making their drinks.

~Michael~


----------



## stroker (Sep 19, 2010)

empty bar with one man sitting on a stool close to the camera, bartender at the other end sliding a beer to the man, dim, empty bar in the background. the camera could be placed on the bar to make it look like the beer is coming closer to the camera?


----------



## Olympus E300 (Sep 20, 2010)

Infidel said:


> Standing behind bar, arms crossed, towel flung over shoulder. Stack of ashtrays visible on shelf behind him. Camera pointing slightly up at him.


 

This has my vote! :thumbup:

Too bad I'm too late...lol

How did it go?


----------

